
Bad cops: A new database collects information about cop misconduct - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/crime/2015/02/bad_cops_a_new_database_collects_information_about_cop_misconduct_and_provides.html
======
CapitalistCartr
The Cato Institute has a related site called:

[http://www.policemisconduct.net/](http://www.policemisconduct.net/)

And there is Photography Is Not A Crime:

[https://photographyisnotacrime.com/](https://photographyisnotacrime.com/)

~~~
reustle
Wow, that first website is actually quite depressing. Especially that "worst
of the month" one... There just seems to be so much unjust stuff going on.

I love where I came from (Pennsylvania / NYC) and love the people, but I've
been in Japan for 6 months now and it is looking better and better every day.

------
kungfooey
While I'm glad to see this, it appears this article is from February. I guess
this hasn't gotten much press?

------
toomanythings2
>aimed at helping defense attorneys question the credibility of police
officers in court.

Note the purpose of this. To help defense attorneys find kinks in the armor in
order to serve their client. Like "He's a great guy but sasses his mother"
sort of stuff. If a lawyer can use it, he will.

This is not another HN-likeable article looking for bad cops.

~~~
devishard
> Take someone like Detective Sekou Bourne, for instance, who is currently
> being prosecuted in the NYPD’s administrative court for allegedly frisking a
> woman improperly in East New York and unlawfully entering her home in April
> 2013 after concluding, mistakenly, that she had crack cocaine in her hand.

Seems a little different from "sassing his mother", more like "assault and
trespassing".

That's only the first example in the article. There are more, and none of them
are "sassing his mother".

